

Online lingerie shop FigLeaves sold for £11.5 million  - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2010/06/new-lingerie-for-n-brown-figleaves-bought-for-11-5-million/

======
DarrenH
Not sure I would have used that image to illustrate the story. Good news is
that there seem to be plenty more available on the site and they have a world
cup underwear section.

